# Photoshop bei Ebay kaufen?



## AlBorland (5. Februar 2003)

Ist das empfehlenswert? Ich mein anders könnt ich's mir eh nicht leisten! Aber mich interessiert ob das hier schonmal jemand gemacht hat!

Und haben OEM Versionen irgendwelche Nachteile?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

> Ist das empfehlenswert? Ich mein anders könnt ich's mir eh nicht leisten! Aber mich interessiert ob das hier schonmal jemand gemacht hat!


gemacht noch nicht, aber solange die original ist denke ich mir das das kein Problem ist


----------



## antihero (6. Februar 2003)

Das einzige Problem könnte sein dass dir der Verkäufer eine geklaute, raubkopierte oder sonstwas Version anbietet...
Pass also auf, wenn da irgendwas von "wird nicht in originalpackung geliefert" steht, würd ich mir schon sehr gut überlegen ob du dafür geld ausgeben willst.
Ist mir zwar noch nie passiert, aber ist ja allgemein bekannt das on solchen Tauschbörsen auch mal Raubkopien verkauft werden.
Ausserdem solltest du schauen, dass du auch Handbuch und OriginalKey bekommst... ist vielleicht alles sowieso klar, aber schaden kanns nicht, dass zu erwähnen.. 

antihero


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

bei OEM-Versionen ist kein gedrucktes Handbuch dabei und Adobe bietet auch keinen techn. Telefonsupport für OEM-Produkte an. Gut, letzteres ist nicht tragisch. Dafür gibts ja Foren wie dieses hier. 

Optimale Vorgehensweise:

unregistriertes Photoshop 4.0 (CD!!!) oder höher kaufen (auch OEM).
Im Handel das Update auf Photoshop 7.0 kaufen.

Damit kommst du für rund 350-400 Euro an Adobe Photoshop 7.0

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## subzero (6. Februar 2003)

Man kann (falls es bei dir der fall ist) bei dem Updatekauf auf eine Lehrer-Schüler Version bestehen, dass sind dann auch nochmal (max.) 25 % Rabatt auf die Software

Zu diesem Thema gibts auch ne Homepage, nur hab die url nicht mehr, läden wie schauland, Saturn und so, die bieten das auch an!

//edit...
also man muss schon Schüler sein


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> *... bei dem Updatekauf auf eine Lehrer-Schüler Version bestehen ...*



25% gespart, aber mit der Einschränkung, dass die Software definitiv nicht kommerziell genutzt werden darf. Diese Einschränkung gilt übrigens für alle SSL-Versionen (Schüler/Lehrer). Ich würde sagen, das ist die Ersparnis nicht wert.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## AlBorland (6. Februar 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich werd'd mir überlegen!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> *Man kann (falls es bei dir der fall ist) bei dem Updatekauf auf eine Lehrer-Schüler Version bestehen, dass sind dann auch nochmal (max.) 25 % Rabatt auf die Software
> 
> Zu diesem Thema gibts auch ne Homepage, nur hab die url nicht mehr, läden wie schauland, Saturn und so, die bieten das auch an!
> ...



Adobe bietet keine SSL Versionen an - man wird freundlich auf die Elements Versionen verwiesen. Zuminderst wars vor 6 Monaten noch so... Hatte da mal direkt angefragt...


ciao Andreas


----------



## subzero (7. Februar 2003)

*tut mir leid....*

mhm.. sorry davon wusste ich nichts..  
bitte nich schlagen..


----------



## ToniCE (7. Februar 2003)

Habe vor ein paar Monate ein Photoshop 6.0 OEM bei ebay für 250,- EUR ersteigert. War auch wie bei der Auktion unregistriert und jetzt bin ich registrierter Adobe Photoshop Benutzer 

Bei mir hat's also ohne Probleme funktioniert. Ob das immer so ist?...


----------



## u-m3n (11. Dezember 2003)

Für 250....

Du kannst doch heutezutage die Photoshop 6 OEM für 45 € kaufen? Sofort kauf meine ich


----------



## Tim C. (11. Dezember 2003)

Der Post war von Anfang Februar.
Kein weiterer Kommentar nötig


----------

